# What good is a belly band if they pee in it



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

I don't want to use the belly band and let Clifford think it is ok to pee in house with his belly band on. I only want him to pee outside. I feel putting one on him is going to confuse him to think "Oh I have my band on, so lets go pee happy". I just got one today and put it on him, and was with him the whole time, and don't understand why he peed in it. I put him outside to drain it all out and then put it on him to see how he would react. Not sure if I want to use this, and confuse him. I understand its good for older dogs who are potty trained and may mark, but I think for a puppy in potty training time, he should stick to his routine for about a year and then place the band on him and see if he pees. Should I just not use this, and keep him in his confined areas of the house? I don't think I will trust Clifford for a long time, probably not until his 1st birthday.

I feel the belly band is useless in potty training. Yea, there is no mess in your house, but he isn't getting the idea, that it is not ok to pee in the house.What do u all think? Is the band only for dogs who are potty trained, and use these when they are markers. Or do u all use these to prevent accidents? I am not sure if I am explaining myself correctly, but I think the band doesn't potty train them, but just keeps them from messing on the rug. In their head they think they are leaving a mark on my rug, and I don't want them thinking this is ok.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I got Jett 6 months ago. He was just over a year old and had just been neutered. He had not been house trained at all. I used the belly band on him and I'd say he was pretty well house trained within 2 months. No pee accidents after 3 months. He has IBS so I'll give him a little grace that he did have a couple of pooh slip ups. He is almost perfect on not marking in other people's homes who have dogs so I still put a belly band on him when we go away. (But last night he didn't try to mark once at PetsMart and today he didn't try to mark once at PetSupply!! :chili: ) Personally I find the belly band very helpful. Not only is he not creating a "scent" that may always attract him in the house (even with Nature's Miracle it still concerns me), but you know for sure if he has had an "oops" or not. The biggest problem with using a belly band that I had to be careful of was ME. I realized after a few accidents, that I was not as diligent in keeping an eye on him and gave him too much freedom since I wasn't so worried. Once I realized that I was the problem, it worked great for me. Wasn't confusing for Jett in the least because I would still say NO in that low disapproving voice when I saw him start to lift his leg. It takes time, patience and consistency. But no dog is untrainable. Good luck to you!


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

> I got Jett 6 months ago. He was just over a year old and had just been neutered. He had not been house trained at all. I used the belly band on him and I'd say he was pretty well house trained within 2 months. No pee accidents after 3 months. He has IBS so I'll give him a little grace that he did have a couple of pooh slip ups. He is almost perfect on not marking in other people's homes who have dogs so I still put a belly band on him when we go away. (But last night he didn't try to mark once at PetsMart and today he didn't try to mark once at PetSupply!! :chili: ) Personally I find the belly band very helpful. Not only is he not creating a "scent" that may always attract him in the house (even with Nature's Miracle it still concerns me), but you know for sure if he has had an "oops" or not. The biggest problem with using a belly band that I had to be careful of was ME. I realized after a few accidents, that I was not as diligent in keeping an eye on him and gave him too much freedom since I wasn't so worried. Once I realized that I was the problem, it worked great for me. Wasn't confusing for Jett in the least because I would still say NO in that low disapproving voice when I saw him start to lift his leg. It takes time, patience and consistency. But no dog is untrainable. Good luck to you![/B]



Clifford squats, so its sometimes hard to tell. I guess I just don't get what the belly bands purpose is. I think I need a tutitoral.....lol...I am just :smilie_tischkante: I also can't say no to him after I take the band off. So, if I have to watch him like a hawk with the band on, I might as well just keep doing what I am doing, and thats confining him only in certain areas of my house, which he has no accidents in at all.


----------



## Ricky & Lucy's Mom (Nov 7, 2007)

Ricky uses belly bands and I love them. I line them with pads or baby diapers cut in half. He never pees while on the couch or on the bed. He has fully made the connection that he shouldn't do that. He doesn't poop in the house either, but of course I'm diligent at letting him out after waking up, after eating, after a hard play, and/or every 1.5 to 2 hours. Unfortunately, if he's down on the floor, he will sometimes squat and pee in spite of my efforts. I correct him in a loud disapproving voice when he does. I'm convinced he'll eventually get better about this. If he's going to pee in the house, I'm certainly better off if pee is not on my floor or rug than I would be if it was. I make sure that he knows it's not okay to pee in his diaper. Hopefully, he doesn't think the belly band makes it okay. I don't think he does, because he sure will pee without it too, unfortunately. He doesn't wear one at night on the bed and he's never had an accident--so far.  When you are visiting friends or family, they are essential!! Believe me, your friends and family will be very grateful to you for this considerate measure. I personally think that it would be a good thing for everyone to do when visiting. If you have company, that's another time when they are the right thing to do. I love belly bands, but they don't take the place of training though. You still have to train your pup in the same way you would with no belly band. Also, if I'm not home with Ricky and will be gone for more than two hours, I don't put a belly band on him, because I wouldn't be here to change it when needed.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'll put belly bands on my pups if we go visiting at someone else's house. .....and that's not very often....I don't know if it's the smells, or they just don't understand not to "mark" in someone else's house :w00t: . They don't need them at home - they're house broken...there.

Tinker (who came directly from a puppy mill) wore one for the first two months. Sometimes it's necessary if you can't be home to supervise. (and I didn't have the heart to put him in a cage again). He's house trained now.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> Clifford squats, so its sometimes hard to tell. I guess I just don't get what the belly bands purpose is. I think I need a tutitoral.....lol...I am just :smilie_tischkante: I also can't say no to him after I take the band off. So, if I have to watch him like a hawk with the band on, I might as well just keep doing what I am doing, and thats confining him only in certain areas of my house, which he has no accidents in at all.[/B]


The purpose of a belly band isn't to help train him in his behavior. He could care less if he has it on or not. And honestly, I don't think Jett thought a thing about what it meant to have it on or not have it on. Just like putting his coat on to go outside and taking it off when we come inside. It's purpose is to prevent accidents happening on your carpet or if he were a leg lifter, the furniture just in case you weren't quick enough to catch him BEFORE the accident.


----------



## Ricky & Lucy's Mom (Nov 7, 2007)

Pat, your post is encouraging to me re-my little Ricky!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

A belly band is a band aid. It is usually used so that dogs who mark indoors don't damage the house. It does not stop them nor train them not to mark. 

It is really not a housetraining aid. If you have an incontinent dog, then a diaper is really needed. 

Clifford needs confinement, supervision, and consistency to be reliably house trained. Stick to that. Short cuts don't work.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Could somebody please post a picture of your dog with a belly band on? I have no idea what they look like and never even heard of them until I got on this forum. At first I thought they were for female dogs during menstruation, but obviously that is not the purpose. I would just like to see what these things look like on male dogs.

Thanks!

Cyndi


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

I used one for Bijou when he had a urinary tract infection and he would dribble without knowing it.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> Could somebody please post a picture of your dog with a belly band on? I have no idea what they look like and never even heard of them until I got on this forum. At first I thought they were for female dogs during menstruation, but obviously that is not the purpose. I would just like to see what these things look like on male dogs.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Cyndi[/B]


This was of Jett in his belly band the very first week I had him. Please remember he was shaved down really short and please remember how cute he is now, ok? LOL


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=527325
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is soooo cute cut down. makes putting the belly band on easier. Clifford is about 4 inches all over, and have to move his hair around to get the band on correctly. I got a nice band from Jodie, and fits him like a glove. I love the snaps and elastic all around, plus it propels water, Jodie's rock.. :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Ohhhh!!! He is so cute! Belly band just looks like another article of clothing for the pups. Doesn't look like a diaper or anything like that. Thanks for posting the pic. It really is a very unobtrusive garment and would be well worth wearing if one tends to pee/mark multiple times in the house or in others' houses.

Cyndi


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

I don't use one on Wolfie though....oh.....it is SO tempting.
He is neutered and doesn't mark but absentmindedly pees indoors if I haven't taken him out for a while.

Our elderly poodle wears a belly band (with a full sized 5 infant diaper inside it) for the last couple of months since he is now incontinent.
I made some for him with cute patterned fleece and velcro closures. So, for him it is a godsend.

I don't want Wolfie confused any more than he already sort of is.

My greatest hope is that Wolfie will some day actually ASK to go out to go potty instead of me reading his mind! Sigh.


----------



## Ricky & Lucy's Mom (Nov 7, 2007)

Re-Jodie's elastic band type belly band w/snaps...

I'd like to see these elastic bands with snaps you're talking about. Is Jodie on this site, or do you have a link where I could check them out? Thanks!


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

> Re-Jodie's elastic band type belly band w/snaps...
> 
> I'd like to see these elastic bands with snaps you're talking about. Is Jodie on this site, or do you have a link where I could check them out? Thanks! [/B]


You'll probably recognize the site once I post this:


http://www.chloebella.com/product_info.php/pName/deluxe-band


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

the belly band is totally wonderful for those people who don't or can't find the time to actually train their little furbutts (like ME  ) but to think it is to help with potty training issues, then you are in for a big surprise . . .


----------



## Ricky & Lucy's Mom (Nov 7, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=528244
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awww yes ! ! THANKS ! ! :biggrin:


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

> A belly band is a band aid. It is usually used so that dogs who mark indoors don't damage the house. It does not stop them nor train them not to mark.
> 
> It is really not a housetraining aid. If you have an incontinent dog, then a diaper is really needed.
> 
> Clifford needs confinement, supervision, and consistency to be reliably house trained. Stick to that. Short cuts don't work.[/B]


I completely agree with you JMM. I never considered anything like that with Shiloh other than nonstop training and supervision and limitations. Cloey why are you using it again- is he marking in the house now?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> the belly band is totally wonderful for those people who don't or can't find the time to actually train their little furbutts (like ME  ) but to think it is to help with potty training issues, then you are in for a big surprise . . . [/B]


I must disagree with you. I used a belly band on Jett for the first 3 months I had him in CONJUNCTION with house training. Like I said in a previous post, he was pretty much house trained within 2 months. After another month of seeing nothing but clean dry pads in his belly band, he hasn't worn them. So Jett only used them for 3 months. They in themselves don't aid the dog in training like I've said in an earlier post, but they did prevent any accidents on my carpet and furniture. I highly recommend them.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=527324
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Again having to disagree. Using them in CONJUNCTION to house training was a god send. PLUS, after a month of finding nothing but clean dry pads in the belly band assured me he was not having any accidents behind a piece of furniture I couldn't find or was not seeing. To be able to house train a year old rescue within 2 months time AND not having any potty accidents on my carpet or furniture is a pretty wonderful accomplishment.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=528381
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't get the belly band to potty train him, but to see if he was going to pee in the house. Then I would know he isn't potty trained yet. I would put one on for just one hour, and take a potty break. If he went pee pee in that hour then I know he doesn't understand, that potty is outside only. The belly band was a test to see how is potty training is going.


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

You certainly do still have to be training them (watching them like a hawk) even when they are in the band, so that you can correct them. Remember that every potty mistake they have and you catch them making, is just a learning experience for them. 

I think the best thing about using a belly band while potty training, is when they make a mistake the scent of their pee won't be left on your carpet so that they can return to that same spot later, smell the pee and do it again.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Toby wears a belly band all the time since we have put down new flooring. He is 95% house trained, but he wears one for that other 5% of the time. 

Since he has been wearing the belly band, I have been amazed to find that he really doesn't pee as often as I thought he was. It is also a great tool to use to see how long your little ones can hold it. I am guilty of getting wrapped up in something and forgetting to take the dogs out. When I do, I am often surprised to find that the belly band is still dry. 

Just thought I would add my 2¢ on how to use the belly band in a different way.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I would use the 3 week rule with a puppy...not try testing with a belly band. He may be confused with it and not pee which is no real indication at all. 3 weeks of perfect behavior means they get a touch bit more freedom (in my house, it extends from kitchen to family room). 3 weeks, then we add more space.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

> I would use the 3 week rule with a puppy...not try testing with a belly band. He may be confused with it and not pee which is no real indication at all. 3 weeks of perfect behavior means they get a touch bit more freedom (in my house, it extends from kitchen to family room). 3 weeks, then we add more space.[/B]


Yep, I agree, and thats what I've been doing. I have kept him confined to the xpen, kitchen nook, couch or my bed. The only time he runs around on my carpet is when I am playing fetch with him or tug of war. My house is wall to wall carpet, so with that said it will be a long time to give him space. I have been working on his potty training consistently for a month now, and he seems to be getting the hang of it, but I won't trust him for a long, long, time.


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=528381
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You like the use of belly bands. Some of us don't. All are free to feel the way they want. I have a rescue too and he was potty trained inside a week the old fashion way- 24 hour supervision.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=528427
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Again having to disagree. Using them in CONJUNCTION to house training was a god send. PLUS, after a month of finding nothing but clean dry pads in the belly band assured me he was not having any accidents behind a piece of furniture I couldn't find or was not seeing. To be able to house train a year old rescue within 2 months time AND not having any potty accidents on my carpet or furniture is a pretty wonderful accomplishment.
[/B][/QUOTE]

You like the use of belly bands. Some of us don't. All are free to feel the way they want. I have a rescue too and he was potty trained inside a week the old fashion way- 24 hour supervision.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Agree, with Shiloh's mommy. I got the belly band, because so many people on here use them, and I wanted to see what all the hoopla was about. I guess, I too, like the old fashion way of potty training too.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

As many have already said the belly band will not help train your pup it will only protect from accidents. 

I just purchased a belly band for ocassional use. I was having a problem with Ty when I was at the Firehouse. I am a volunteer EMT and spend one 24 hour shift a week at the fire House. I take Ty with me. Two problems came up; first we have an animal rescue there so there are frequently different dogs in and out. The second problem is that I will sometimes get called out on an emergency in the middle of the night, Ty will wake up when the pager goes off and I rush out but I don't have time to take him out. While I am gone on the call he would sometimes have an accident. 

So I put the belly band on Ty for the first hour we are there while he explores the smells in case he has the urge to mark and then I always put it on him when we go to bed (at the Firehouse) in case I get called out and can't take him out. 

I have toyed with the idea of using it on him when we go "visitin" because at home he has a pee pad in the house and when we go other places there isn't.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I'm just now reading this thread. First off, Jodi's Belly Bands ROCK!!

LBB is so long, and skinny, he needs the elastic around his waist to keep it in place.
Otherwise, he will slither out of it.

I had never heard of Belly Bands until Henry came on board. He flew in from Hawaii. I picked him up at LAX, brought him home, and this little guy was lifting and peeing ALL over my house. Henry drinks ALOT, so my house was flooded. He peed in my sub-woofer, all over the curtains, the side of my couch was soaked. To make matters worse, LBB was fully house-trained. NOT anymore. Yep, he joined in. This all happened within an hour ~ LOL

Well, I panicked. I'm thinking, "OMG!! We can't live like this. What am I going to do?" I emailed my friend, Charlotte, who told me about the Belly Band. What a lifesaver!! 

I work up to 10-hour days. I live alone. I have other doggies. I cannot teather Billy and Henry to me, and keep an eye on them 24/7. That's the reality of it.

I am Henry's 5th home. Because of his potty problem, his foster mom in Hawaii, contacted NMR. Her exact words were, "I want him off the island". I thought that was an odd thing to say. She bought him a ticket, and here he was. Come to find out he was a "boomarang" foster (one who continues to get adopted, yet returned) all because of his peeing. Well, you can easily fly dogs OUT of Hawaii, but there is a quarantine period to fly them IN. This was her way of making sure he never came back.

So to make a long story, even longer. My boys wear belly bands from the moment I get home from work, until they go to bed. Doesn't work for everyone, but it sure does work for us. Too bad his other four homes didn't think of it.


----------



## Ricky & Lucy's Mom (Nov 7, 2007)

> I'm just now reading this thread. First off, Jodi's Belly Bands ROCK!!
> 
> LBB is so long, and skinny, he needs the elastic around his waist to keep it in place.
> Otherwise, he will slither out of it.
> ...


 I'm with you all the way on this one Deb!


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

I never knew what belly bands were before either.. but basically it's a diaper for boy dogs? Does it work like a diaper then? It absorbs the pee? Does the dog stay dry then or is he wet and you have to clean him everytime he pees? This sounds like a great idea for when I decide to take Coby to my friend's house for play dates, I don't want him to pee in other people's homes!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I never knew what belly bands were before either.. but basically it's a diaper for boy dogs? Does it work like a diaper then? It absorbs the pee? Does the dog stay dry then or is he wet and you have to clean him everytime he pees?[/B]



You put a maxi-pad in them. My Billy stays very dry. He doesn't pee much. Henry, on the other hand, will get soaked within an hour. I change him often, and wipe his belly with a warm cloth.


----------

